# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  الجريمة والعقاب (دستويفسكي)

## أحمد طه

*الجريمة والعقاب (دستويفسكي)
الجريمة والعقاب
المؤلف :دستويفسكي
النيل والفرات:
يحظى الكُّتاب الروس بمكانة مرموقة بين صفوة الكتاب العالميين، فقد تميزوا بقدرتهم على التعبير عن مكنونات النفس البشرية وما يعتمد بداخلها من عواطف ومشاعر كما عرف عنهم اهتمامهم بالأسلوب الذي بلغ معهم أرفع مستوى. وقد عمقوا بأعمالهم الأدبية الرائعة صلات التواصل بين البشر، إذ بحثوا أموراً ومواضيع مشتركة تهم جميع الناس مهما اختلفت مشاعرهم، فلقد عالجوا قضايا الوجود الكبرى التي تشغل بال الناس والتي يبحثون لها عن حلول.
ودستويفسكي ليس استثناءً من هذا فقد عرف بتوجهه الإنساني وبنزعته الفلسفية التي بدت واضحة في أعماله الأدبية حيث يتجلى في هذه الرواية التزاوج بين الصنعة الفنية والبعد الفكري الذي يضفي على الرواية ملمحاً رسالياً إن صح القول. وليس ذلك بمستغرب فإن دوستويفسكي كاتب يشكل بحد ذاته وحدة متكاملة وعالماً شائع الأرجاء يضطرم بشتى أنواع الفكر والصراعات، حتى تختلط العناصر ولا تتميز عن بعضها.
ولعل هذا العمل هو صورة عن مصيره الذاتي ولربما عبر فيه عن نفسه أكثر مما فعل في كتب أخرى. فالبطل هنا بلغ به الحال أن ارتضى بما أحاطه من شظف وجوع بعد أن كان يشعر بمرارة وألم. وهذا ما يميز دوستويفسكي إذ عاش طفولة بائسة حيث كان أبوه طبيباً عسكرياً.
أما بحثه في هذه الرواية كما تبين من عنوانها فهو موضوع الجريمة وقضية الخير والشر التي ترتبط بالجريمة، فهو يصور ما يعتمل في نفس المجرم وهو يقدم على جريمته، ويصور مشاعره وردود أفعاله، كما يرصد المحرك الأول والأساس للجريمة حيث يصور شخصاً متمرداً على الأخلاق. يحاول الخروج عليها بكل ما أوتي من قوة، إذ تدفعه قوة غريبة إلى المغامرة حتى ابعد الحدود لقد اكتشف بطل الرواية راسكولينوف أن الإنسان المتفوق لذا شرع بارتكاب جريمته ليبرهن تفوقه، لكن العقاب الذي تلقاه هذا الرجل كان قاسياً إذ اتهم بالجنون وانفصل عن بقية البشر وقام بينه وبين من يعرف حاجز رهيب دفعه إلى التفكير بالانتحار.
تتطرق ” الجريمة والعقاب ” لمشكلة حيوية معاصرة ألا وهي الجريمة وعلاقتها بالمشاكل الاجتماعية والأخلاقية للواقع، وهي المشكلة التي اجتذبت اهتمام دستويفسكي في الفترة التي قضاها هو نفسه في أحد المعتقلات حيث اعتقل بتهمة سياسية، وعاش بين المسجونين وتعرف على حياتهم وظروفهم.
وتتركز حبكة الرواية حول جريمة قتل الشاب الجامعي الموهوب رسكولينكوف للمرابية العجوز وشقيقتها والدوافع النفسية والأخلاقية للجريمة.

ولا تظهر ” الجريمة والعقاب” كرواية من روايات المغامرات أو الروايات البوليسية، بل هي في الواقع نموذج لكل تأملات الكاتب في واقع الستينات من القرن الماضي بروسيا، وهي الفترة التي تميزت بانكسار نظام القنانة وتطور الرأسمالية، وما ترتب على ذلك من تغيرات جديدة في الواقع الذي ازداد به عدد الجرائم، ولذا نجد الكاتب يهتم اهتماما كبيرا في روايته بإبراز ظروف الواقع الذي تبرز فيه الجريمة كثمرة من ثماره. ومرض من الأمراض الاجتماعية التي تعيشها المدينة الكبيرة بطرسبرج ( ليننجراد حاليا ) وهي المدينة التي أحبها الكاتب وبطله حبا مشوبا بالحزن والأسى على ما تعيشه من تناقضات، ولهذا السبب بالذات نجد الكاتب كثيرا ما يخرج بإحداثه للشارع ليجسد من خلاله حياة الناس البسطاء والمدينة الممتلئة بالسكر والدعارة والآلام.
إن حياة الناس البسطاء أمثال البطل الرئيسي رسكولينكوف وأمه وأخته وعائلة مارميلادوف أحد معارف رسكولينكوف وابنته سونيا، تبدو مظلمة وقاتمة يشوبها اليأس والعذاب والفقر وسقوط الإنسان الذي سُدت أمامه كل السبل حتى لم يعد هناك ” طريق آخر يذهب إليه” وهي الكلمات التي ساقها الكاتب في أول الرواية على لسان مارميلادوف في حديثه مع رسكولينكوف.
ويجعل هذا الواقع القاسي من مارميلادوف فريسة للخمر ويدفع بابنته سونيا إلى احتراف الدعارة لإطعام أخوتها الصغار الجائعين، ويجعل زوجته عرضه للجنون، كما يدفع هذا الواقع بالشاب الجامعي الموهوب رسكولينكوف إلى الجريمة ويجعل أخته عرضة للإساءة بالبيوت التي تلتحق بخدمتها، إن شخصيات الرواية تبدو مقسمة إلى مجموعتين تمثلان مواقع اجتماعية متعارضة: مجموعة تمثل الشعب المضغوط الذي يطحنه الفقر والحاجة والحرمان، وتتمثل في كل من رسكولينكوف وسونيا وعائلاتهما، ومجموعة أخرى تمثل أصحاب المال الذين تعطيهم ثروتهم “حق” الإساءة إلى المحتاجين، وفي مقدمة هذه المجموعة تبرز المرابية العجوز الشريرة التي تمتص دماء الناس وتقتص منهم والداعر المجرم سفيرديجالوف التي تمكنه ثروته من الإساءة إلى المعوزين بلا رادع ولا عقاب.
وإلى جانب وصف الواقع المعاصر تطرق الكاتب في الرواية من خلال بطله المجرم غير العادي صريع “الفكرة” على نقد الفكر الاشتراكي والليبرالي المعاصر له وانعكست من خلال ذلك مثل دوستويفسكي العليا ومبادئه ونظرته على سبل التغيير وهو ما سنتناوله بالتفصيل عند حديثنا عن رسكولينكوف. ورغم أن دستويفسكي قد رفض شتى الأفكار التي كانت تنادي بالتغيير إلى أنه قد هاجم بشدة الظلم الاجتماعي والمجتمع الذي تعج فيه بكثرة ” المنافي والسجون والمحققون القضائيون والأشغال الشاقة”، كما ندد بظروف الواقع الذي تهدر به كرامة الناس والذي تراق به الدماء ” التي كانت تراق مثل الشمبانيا” ، وبالإضافة إلى هذه الموضوعات فقد انعكست في الرواية نظرة الكاتب للجريمة كوسيلة من وسائل الاحتجاج ضد الظلم الاجتماعي، كما تجسد فيها تقييم الكاتب للدوافع المختلفة للجرائم والجذور الاجتماعية والنفسية لها وهو ما سنتناوله بإسهاب عند الحديث عن شخصية البطل الرئيسي.
الرواية مقسمة لثلاثة أجزاء
رابط الجزء الأول
رابط الجزء الثاني
رابط الجزء الثالث
كلمة السر لقك الضغط elzawal
بعد تنزيل الملقات أغد تسميتها إلى
ed1.rar
ed2.rar
ed3.rar
ثم قك الضغط عنها

*

----------

